# High School Stadium Occupancy Classification



## Traej5 (Jun 4, 2018)

Has anyone gone through a code review for a High School Stadium as a Group E occupancy type rather than a A-5 occupancy?  

We are working on a stadium that's on the same campus at the high school and the code official is wanting our support buildings to be sprinklered as they are over 1,000 sq. ft.  We have looked into the separation between the 1,000 sq. ft. spaces with a 2 hour fire rated wall, but we are hoping we could go down the E occupancy so we wouldn't need to sprinkler these buildings.  It seems like the spaces are accessory to the overall campus and we could use an E classification.

We have not proposed this to AHJ, but wanted to get some feedback from the forum before.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2018)

Is this one of those mega stadiums??


https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/sports/...0-Million-McKinney-ISD-Stadium-484229501.html


----------



## RLGA (Jun 4, 2018)

I've never done it and I don't think that will fly, even though Section 303.1.3 allows a room or space for assembly purposes to be considered Group E. The grandstand is not a "room or space" by my interpretation.

Isn't your Group E sprinklered? Couldn't those spaces be sprinklered off the same system?


----------



## Traej5 (Jun 4, 2018)

cda said:


> Is this one of those mega stadiums??


No, it's only a 3,000 person stadium.


----------



## Traej5 (Jun 4, 2018)

RLGA said:


> I've never done it and I don't think that will fly, even though Section 303.1.3 allows a room or space for assembly purposes to be considered Group E. The grandstand is not a "room or space" by my interpretation.
> 
> Isn't your Group E sprinklered? Couldn't those spaces be sprinklered off the same system?



Ok, I was hoping we could classify it as a space, but understanding that it's probably a stretch.

Yes, we could sprinkler it of same system, it's a water issue though as it's a relocation on site of an existing stadium.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2018)

I could see the small stadiums as a “E”

It is part of the rest of the school.

Now if a mega stadium, I would say a different hazard level.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 4, 2018)

The key is to reduce the space to less than 1,000 sq ft each. 1,500 sq ft press box put a wall between them. Same with the concession stand or any other uses. No fire rated wall is required just divide it up.
See 1028.6.2.3 notice there is no mention of fire rated walls just enclosed walls

1028.6.2.3 Automatic sprinklers.
Enclosed areas with walls and ceilings in buildings or structures containing smoke-protected assembly seating shall be protected with an approved automatic sprinkler system in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1.

Exceptions:

1.    The floor area used for contests, performances or entertainment provided the roof construction is more than 50 feet (15 240 mm) above the floor level and the use is restricted to low fire hazard uses.

2.    Press boxes and storage facilities less than 1,000 square feet (93 m2) in area.

3.    Outdoor seating facilities where seating and the means of egress in the seating area are essentially open to the outside.


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2018)

What makes it not part of the E??

Or it is an E, but apply A requirements to it??!


----------



## steveray (Jun 5, 2018)

Just 3000 people hunh......? What could possibly go wrong? How big is it because you sprinkler E at 12,000 I believe as well....


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2018)

So you take the 3000 People stadium outdoors

And put it indoor basketball auditorium 

How does the occupancy change from an A to an E??

It is all on the same property and same use

Educational


----------



## steveray (Jun 5, 2018)

No problem, just don't rent it out or use it for anything that is not "school" related then....


cda said:


> So you take the 3000 People stadium outdoors
> 
> And put it indoor basketball auditorium
> 
> ...


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 6, 2018)

The problem is that when an assembly space no longer is accessory to the E occupancy - gymnasium or cafeteria is rented out for sunday church gatherings - part of our school design is base don after hours usage of these spaces and having independent egress and restroom facilities for these events.


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2018)

Well I can see that if stated up front it is a rental 

But I do not believe in assuming and basing code requirements off that


----------



## George McGerd (Jun 6, 2018)

We have done many 'outdoor' football / baseball stadiums for high schools.  Is this an outdoor stadium?  We've successfully placed the accessory functions for high school stadiums into separate buildings (sized appropriately) and design them as 5-B construction, with the appropriate separation distance between each building.  You can classify them as 'B' occupancy if they are less than 50 persons and limited square footage.  This gets you around the sprinkler requirement.

 If you have to combine to accessory uses into a single building, or if the stadium is enclosed, then that is a different story.


----------

